# keto/testosterone question



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

just a quick question when dropping carbs to virtually 100% does it effect test levels?????


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've got low test constantly but when I did keto I had my bloods checked while I was doing it and mine had raised not sure if it was due to diet though


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

is that true

?

and you wasnt on any test boosting supp or gear???

how do u go about getting bloods done ? cost much?


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

bump


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

doesn't eating fat increase test.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

seb1970 said:


> doesn't eating fat increase test.


Only if you're not eating enough in the first place.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

I know most hormones take a hit when cutting calories, but not quite sure if Test levels change when in Ketosis.


----------

